# خمرية ودخون واطياب من الوادي جملة ومفرق



## kafh (1 أبريل 2012)

الجودة والخبرة من وادي الدواسر
العطور والدخون والاطياب الفاخرة والمميزة
دخون ومرشوش وخمرية ومعمول واطياب من الوادي مباشرة لجميع مدن المملكة 

بخور دوسري

1_بخورب150ريال ريحته حلوة وثابته وسعره مناسب
2_بخور ملكي ب350خاص للعرايس
3-رشوش عرائسي ريحته ثابته ومميزه جدا بالعود والظفور ب50ريال
4-خمريه شعر دوسريه ريحتها مميزه وهادئه
5-عطر القهوه يميز القهوه برائحه وطعمه روعه علبة التانج ب300ريال
للتواصل ام فيصل 6
جوال 
الاتصال للنساء فقط
0561829685
والله لا يحلل من يؤذيني في كسب رزقي
عضويتي في اسواق سيتي 
ام فيصل6
اسعار خاصه ومغريه للزبائن
التوصيل داخل وادي الدواسر مجانا وباقي المدن بالشحن

دخون دوسري ، مروشوش،خمرية،بخور دوسري






















ادعوكم لزيارة مدونتي وفيها الكثير من البضائع والمنتجات المميزة والراقية

التواصل مع ام فيصل على الرقم اعلاه مع الشكر الجزيل


-------------


لطلب خدمة التسويق ورفع المواضيع واتس اب او اتصال لا يستقبل رسائل
0505678580
ابو محمد
خدمات التسويق الالكتروني الذكي
كتابة ورفع المواضيع في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
التسويق الالكتروني عبر الانترنت
يوميا لمدة شهر 1600 ريال+تسويق الكتروني مجانا لبضاعتك​


----------



## kafh (2 أبريل 2012)

*رد: خمرية ودخون واطياب من الوادي جملة ومفرق*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 





______________________________​

*  مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا 0505678580 
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 



*​


----------



## kafh (2 أبريل 2012)

*رد: خمرية ودخون واطياب من الوادي جملة ومفرق*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 





______________________________​

*  مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا 0505678580 
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 



*​


----------



## kafh (11 مايو 2012)

*رد: خمرية ودخون واطياب من الوادي جملة ومفرق*

سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

علاج القولون العصبي 




> القولون العصبى أحد امراض القولون التى تكون فيها استجابة الجهاز الهضمي غير طبيعية لأنواع محددة من المأكولات أو المشروبات وغالبا ما يحدث القولون العصبى عندما يتعرض الشخص لبعض الحالات النفسية.
> 
> فتؤدى الى تعامل غير طبيعي للجهاز الهضمي و أعراض مثل انتفاخ في البطن معها كثرة الغازات و آلام متكررة و إسهال أو إمساك. والقولون العصبي هو اعتلال وظيفي مؤقت ومتكرر للجهاز الهضمي وليس بمرض عضوي. اذا كنت عادة تشكو من آلام متكررة في البطن او تكثر عندك الغازات او تجد صعوبة وعدم ارتياح أثناء التغوط إن كان كذلك فربما تعاني من القولون العصبى.


______________________________​


----------

